
Intel i9 9900k 40% Faster in Chrome Octane Bench with mitigations=off - augustnagro
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=3900x-9900k-mitigations&num=7
======
ok123jump
So, let me get this straight. To go faster... all I need to do is ignore
security. Got it.

~~~
augustnagro
It's interesting at least to consider just _how much_ performance is degraded
by these hardware bugs for certain workloads. While Octane is 1.40x, the
average is 1.12x. And this is the i9 9900k, which _has_ partial hardware
mitigations, so speedup is better for older chips.

But mitigations=on doesn't even give full protection from ZombieLoad attacks..
if you want full coverage you need to disable hyper-threading, which kills
performance. This caused a big debate among linux devs, but keep-HT won out.

So, disabling mitigations is not a good idea for work or critical workloads.
But the chance someone compromises the average computer with one of these
hardware bugs is probably the same probability that two equal UUIDs are ever
generated.

PC overclockers move mountains trying to eek out half-percentage perf gains.
Why not flip a flag for 12%?

~~~
freeflight
> PC overclockers move mountains trying to eek out half-percentage perf gains.

But they usually do not have to compromise on security for that, not even
stability unless they are aiming to set some new world record.

------
nwrk
Interesting take away.

"It was a 12% improvement for the Core i9 9900K in affected workloads by
booting with "mitigations=off" on Linux 5.3 under Ubuntu 19.10. In the case of
the Ryzen 9 3900X was a 4.5% difference. Notable with this overview though is
that without mitigations, the Core i9 9900K comes out just ever so slightly
ahead of the Ryzen 9 3900X. rather than losing by about 6%."

